# Wellness Simple & loose stools



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

If I remember correctly, wellness simple is not approved for growing puppies, so I would switch to an all life stages or growth formula.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I used to work at a pet food store. We would recommend California Natural food as it is a limited ingredient food that seems to help normalize the dogs stools. They have various protein sources so you can avoid poultry if you wish. Most of the time even their poultry based food worked like a charm. Once the pup has their tummy normalized you can try other foods if you wish. If a bit more fiber is needed then add the pumpkin or cooked green beans.

We also supplied all Cal. Nat foods, cat and Dog, to the local animal shelter as it was mild, non irritating and a good quality foods. We felt like shelter dogs often came from backgrounds with inconsistent food sources and therefore they need to have a stable good quality food. It worked like a charm for those starved, abused and often ill little critters.

If he is getting a high quality food he should not need the vitamin. He should be getting all necessary nutrients through the food.

And....I guess you learned a valuable lesson about expiration dates. Old food and suppliments can make them ill as the oils in the foods get rancid and the food loses its nutritional value.

Good luck. You will figure it out.

Viking Queen

You might see if he would train for just his new kibble. That way he will not have another batch of ingredients to deal with. My Spoo was not food motivated so kibble treats did not work, but another pup in our class was soooo happy to have extra kibble. Try to change up his training treat as something in the Zukes might be a problem. I went through that. Settled on Natural Balance food rolls chopped up for treats. No tummy troubles there.


----------



## EasyAs123 (Feb 24, 2015)

I guess you are right CharismaticMillie. Just read through the Wellness website:



> This food is formulated for adult, non-reproducing dogs over one year old as puppies and pregnant or nursing mothers have special nutritional requirements.


I did ask the service dog group about this and they said this was the food the breeder supplied them when he was donated to the program at about 13-14 weeks old.

I don't want to get too dramatic on the switch - The Wellness Core Puppy is 36% crude protein vs. Wellness Complete Health (28%). The Wellness Simple he is on is 25%. Someone told me to watch the protien - but I'm not really to certain how important that is.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

EasyAs123 said:


> I guess you are right CharismaticMillie. Just read through the Wellness website:
> 
> 
> I did ask the service dog group about this and they said this was the food the breeder supplied them when he was donated to the program at about 13-14 weeks old.
> ...


I actually weaned and raised a litter on Wellness Complete Large Breed Puppy. I was happy with the results. YMMV.


----------



## fidelity (Sep 24, 2014)

We've had a similar problem, have also tried pumpkin with no improvement, have also had the vet's full work-up. The vet gave us Canin's gastro prescription (canned) which helps (we certainly get healthier stools) when I mix it in with the Merrick's grain-free puppy formula we have been using. But as we switched to the Canin dry (still the prescription), I've been disappointed with how much by-product and grain it contains. The vet seems to think the reason the Canin works is that it contains folate, for what that is worth. Based on the REST of the ingredients, though, I think I will keep looking. Sorry this isn't the suggestion you wanted, but maybe the info will be helpful. I'll follow with interest.


----------



## EasyAs123 (Feb 24, 2015)

I've had my pup on Wellness Core Puppy for a full week now since completing the transition. Stools are much better and he has gained weight. I will continue to see how it goes. Odd thing is that he may poop a few times on a walk. The first is always normal, the 2nd and/or 3rd will become looser. The last stool is always very loose.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I usually use Fromm , very happy with all the flavors.
I had a coupon for Wellness grain free small breed , so I tried.\
Her poop was much looser on the Wellness. I thought maybe it was switching brands that she needed to adjust. Ii kept her on it awhile and still loose.I finished the bag andwill never buy another bag again.


----------



## EasyAs123 (Feb 24, 2015)

Still having the 2nd loose stool. The routine is now pooping morning/evening. Both times he goes twice. One firm stool and one loose. I had taken him off the pumpkin and added it back in.

One suggestion from elsewhere - if the latter part of the stool is loose, I could be feeding him too much? At 45 lbs I'm feeding him only 3 cups/day, whereas the recommendation is for 4. He's still gaining weight and no energy loss. 

Any other thoughts?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

It seems like a lot of puppies have loose stools. One of my toys, when I first had him had terrible loose stools. He was checked for worms but not for Coccidia. That one has to be checked as an individual test. And sure enough, that was the culprit. He was even having some blood in his stool. So, maybe that's not your pup's problem but it's worth mentioning.

My Dobe also had loose stools for a long time and nothing seemed to help....UNTIL I tried Natural Balance, a single source protein...very simple and few ingredients. I don't remember if it had potato in it or not, but that is one ingredient I'd steer clear of. It offers little nutrition to a dog and may be used as a filler mainly. Plus, I think potatoes can contribute to loose stools anyhow. Eventually, he seemed to grow out of it and I then fed him anything and he tolerated it fine.

I guess it would be prudent to see your vet and make sure every parasite is being checked for. Some of them aren't in your standard tests.


----------



## EasyAs123 (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks Poodlebequiled. More things to look for. He's been growing well since we switched to puppy core so maybe I don't need to be too concerned. Maybe more curious than anything else.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

EasyAs123 said:


> Still having the 2nd loose stool. The routine is now pooping morning/evening. Both times he goes twice. One firm stool and one loose. I had taken him off the pumpkin and added it back in.
> 
> One suggestion from elsewhere - if the latter part of the stool is loose, I could be feeding him too much? At 45 lbs I'm feeding him only 3 cups/day, whereas the recommendation is for 4. He's still gaining weight and no energy loss.
> 
> Any other thoughts?


How old is he now? And what are you feeding again? Is he neutered?


----------

